# Real value of numbers matching?



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

I am looking at a numbers matching 64 GTO, Tri-power, 4 speed, 3.23, convertible GTO. Drive train appears to be 100% original and matches the PHS, cowl tag, as well as the assorted numbers from Pontiac power. All the options listed on the manifest are accurate and in place. (missing original wheel disks) The car drives well and runs strong. No smoke or noise. (Tri-power needs a tune) The brakes are terrible, but no major front end issues. 
The problem is.....the body has a ton of bondo, the paint job is garbage and the frame has rot in all the common places. 

Since this would be a big job, I am weighing the value of numbers matching (positive) vs. the time/money it will take to restore this car. (negative)

All comments welcome.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pics would help to guess value.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Regardless of the numbers, restoring a car will always cost more than buying a 'done' car, especially when dealing with a rusted car. The car you describe in restored condition is worth about 40-60k in todays market.....and would likely cost about 80-100k to restore. My advice? buy one that is not rusty, period. You are better off buying a car in need of restoration that is simply worn out, but not cancerous.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed 100% :wink2: Not to mention if you buy a "done" car you get to enjoy it right away. My advice is always buy the nicest example you can even if you have to pay more than you want to.


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

A few pictures.

Is the $80k with purchase price of car or on top?


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Is $80,000 the purchase price?*

Please confirm what seller is asking.
If in fact $80,000 is the purchase price and granted this GTO is at the 50th Anniversary mark - it is way overpriced!


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

Ha. Sorry. Not anywhere close. If I had $80k laying around I would buy two $40k cars. GeeTeeOhguy said it would cost $80k to $100k to restore. Purchase price is <$20k. Just trying to figure with a new frame, floor/trunk pans, rear qtrs sheet metal, paint, tune up, brake upgrade, what would the restoration cost. (over price of the car)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Even if the car was $2500, with the cost of a frame, pans, sheet metal, etc., you would be so upside down in the car you'd lose your shirt. You'd end up with a 40K car that cost 80-100k to restore. And, someone like me wouldn't even pay the 40k for it, being that it's and extensively rebuilt car with non original frame, floors, and sheetmetal. For 40k on up, it had better have most of its born-with panels, and for sure would have to have its born-with frame.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> Even if the car was $2500, with the cost of a frame, pans, sheet metal, etc., you would be so upside down in the car you'd lose your shirt. You'd end up with a 40K car that cost 80-100k to restore. And, someone like me wouldn't even pay the 40k for it, being that it's and extensively rebuilt car with non original frame, floors, and sheetmetal. For 40k on up, it had better have most of its born-with panels, and for sure would have to have its born-with frame.


:agree


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

It is nice that it is numbers matching, but I don't think it really adds any big value because the car is not "rare" enough, ie a Ram Air car, or something unique like a 4.30 rear gear, radio/heater delete, manual steering -that type of thing. Sure, its a convertible and that has value, but I don't feel that the '64 GTO's are as desirable as the years that followed.

I think 20K is way too much considering all you have said about the car and if it needs a frame, well, there goes original numbers matching. Sad to say with it needing a frame replacement, its probably worth 1/4 of the asking price. Once you begin to strip off the paint, you might be opening a can of worms. I mean, frame, floors, trunk, quarters? lower doors?, lower front fenders? windshield channels? and what else? Looks like it needs an interior. The drive train may seem good, but are you honestly going to restore the body & interior and not rebuild the entire driveline, suspension,& brake system? (You could probably drop in a 455CI & 5-speed or 461CI and 4-speed with a 1965-66 tri-power and up the value over numbers matching in my opinion)

So what exactly are you buying again for 20K???? 

Now if it is a car you have to have and you have the finances AND know you will never reclaim your investment should you sell it, then go for it and don't look back. It is a nice looking car from 50 feet and perhaps you can give it the just due it deserves and restore it to its former glory.

Just saying.:smile2:


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

So I guess you guys are saying... go for it. LOL 

The reason I liked this car, was the original running drive train. Not overly concerned about 100% matching numbers with frame,sheet metal dashboard, ash try, etc. From what I understand there were <3000 4spd, tri-power, convertibles made in 64. I know it is not as rare as some of the RA cars and judges, but it is rare for the year.(and I like the look, feel and story of the 64. Plus tri power is cool) Also, how many are still alive today with the original drive train...that you can drive? (the top works perfect for crying out loud) From this thread it sounds like it could be a total money pit and I appreciate all the advice. On the other hand, I have seen sheet metal kits for around $1800 and frames (box) from $2500 to $10k. (depending on build and configuration). I have no desire to put in a 455 and to make a racer out of it. Just want to have something to cruise around in and pass on to the family.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Like these guys have said, if this is a car THAT YOU WANT, and can afford, then go for it. Do not expect to make money on it. Also, the cost of parts will only be a tiny portion of what you spend restoring one of these things, so budget realistically. 

Look at Hagerty for a reality check on the value of this car. It is a (very) sub-4 condition in an undesirable year. A condition 2 car wouldn't be worth what that guy is asking.

Price Guide Report


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to disagree on the undesirable year statement. 1964 was the first year, the lowest production year of the 'real' GTO's, and is highly sought after. This car, however, is one to avoid. The only way I'd want it would be to buy it for $2k, and drive it as-is, doing zero cosmetic repair. Maybe put a frame under it. But leave it as a total roach, and drive it to car shows. I'd sit in my lawn chair and have a huge "Not For Sale" sign on the car, just to be ornery.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

TWGTO said:


> So I guess you guys are saying... go for it. LOL
> 
> The reason I liked this car, was the original running drive train. Not overly concerned about 100% matching numbers with frame,sheet metal dashboard, ash try, etc. From what I understand there were <3000 4spd, tri-power, convertibles made in 64. I know it is not as rare as some of the RA cars and judges, but it is rare for the year.(and I like the look, feel and story of the 64. Plus tri power is cool) Also, how many are still alive today with the original drive train...that you can drive? (the top works perfect for crying out loud) From this thread it sounds like it could be a total money pit and I appreciate all the advice. On the other hand, I have seen sheet metal kits for around $1800 and frames (box) from $2500 to $10k. (depending on build and configuration). I have no desire to put in a 455 and to make a racer out of it. Just want to have something to cruise around in and pass on to the family.


I think this is a nice car regardless of its issues. Sure she has rust, but being from upstate NY, I have seen worse. If it is truly a numbers matching 64 vert with a factory tri power, and it runs and drives, maybe you should grab it and enjoy it and fix it slowly. Sure the other posters are correct and that you will be upside down in it, but if you are not looking at a dollar for dollar investment, what dollar amount do you put on a driving a very cool convertible? I would kill for a 64.....in fact, I have been told of a widow in town with a 64 and a 69 judge, and I would take the 64 over the judge.... shhhhh


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok. I'll default to you guys on the desirability part, but I have never heard anybody say "boy I wish I had a '64." Most guys that like that look seem to want a '65.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been into these cars for 35+ years, and even back then, '64's were very hard to find. The reason I ended up with '65's, '66's, and '67's is that there were simply more of them around, and they were cheap used cars. I almost got a very nice '64 back in '83, but the guy would not take less than $1200 for it, and $1000 was my top offer. Most people either love them or have no interest in them. No middle ground. I've always loved them.


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

I like both the 64& 65. They have that stripped down, go fast crazy kinetic feel. Like riding the cyclone at Coney Island. Sure there are cooler roller coasters. But for the sheer " holy sh#t" this is fast and raw, it can't be beat. (Think of any old wooden roller coaster). There is something just pure about them. There are plenary of faster cooler cars. But none can claim they were the first factory muscle car". Being the original of anything is just really neat. It is easier to copy and follow. It is hard to push the envelop, innovate and win. The 64 and 65 are all business. No flash or hype. Clean lines go fast gear total underdog winner. Delorean and his crew outsmarting corp brass. How often does that happen today in big corp culture . Renegade pioneer changes the course of an industry. Mid size family car racing a Ferrari. Just a great story. Any way. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Some of you really chap my butt cheeks! $2500? I'LL TAKE ALL OF EM!!! Geez fellas, I've seen correct tri-power units sell for $2k, convertible top assemblies have to be worth a grand plus if they're working right, I personally sold a 64 hood for $1100. But if it's a whole car it's only worth $2500. Got it. 

Ok, now that I got that outta my system I'ma pick another scab. The OP buys it, heads to AZ, NM, NV, wherever, comes home with a rust free shell and frame that's just parts, no numbers. Where does the REAL CAR begin and end? Drivetrain? Body? Frame? Paper and tags? How much, what percentage of the 1st car has to be kept intact to separate this from a clone/tribute/fake/whatever? I see number 1 PHS "papered" cars from this period (the 1st 2 yrs) trading around $50K plus. Add a bunch more for convertibles, 4 spds, tri-power (born with tri-power). 64 or 65, but clearly more 65s since twice the number of those were built. I don't wanna be rude, I enjoy the input from this community, but I swear sometimes I feel like it's 1988 again with the dollar figures bandied about vs the reality when you check the market. I'd bet a set of redlines that when you see a top dollar auction car sell big that it's right in every way. Doesn't have a J.C. Whitney steering wheel, paint is just right, proper paper, and all the things needed to make it a PHS show winner. The reality there? Some paint swabs and a little attention to detail vs hurry up and go for a ride. The cost to go _all the way_ is pretty small vs the hard parts like sheet metal, paint, etc. Go ahead and wipe your feet on this if you must. This is what I'm seeing and I look dammed near every week. No offense intended but...next?


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Don't rain on my gto parade*

The only way you can rain on my GTO parade is for me to put the convertible top down. All I have to do is put the convertible top up shift into 2nd gear and let it wind up to about 5100 rpm - blow it out little GTO as they say.
The sound of a real GTO is a true thing of beauty.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

My opinion is that the real car is drive train matching the body. Let's face facts. What made these cars great was three carbs sitting on top of a giant engine in a light package. Is the Statue of Liberty not real because they took it apart to rebuild I after 100 years? No way. Still real and stands for the same thing. Stuff wears out and needs repair. Question to TW is does it makes sense for him/her. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

666bbl, the fact is, the car in question is indeed worth much more in parts. For the right price, money could be made if it were parted out. Same thing with a lot of classic guns. And old magazines. And on and on. But to part this car out would be a shame. The car deserves to be saved, but financially, it is a losing proposition. If the buyer wants to revive it to decent condition for the sheer joy of it, so be it. But to look at it as a cheap way to get into the hobby is mis-guided. The cheapest way to get into the hobby is to buy the nicest car possible that does not need a total rebuild.


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe they should part-out the Space Shuttle or the Intrepid.. OK a little much. Point being, once the baby boomer generation is gone, what will represent the 1960's culture. Music, fashion, cars, etc. Why do humans make historical districts? Why do they build monuments? To represent a by-gone era and educate future generations.

Honestly, this is a project to connect the generations in my family. My father (age 69) to me (age 43) and my boys (age 4&5). My kids love to see GTO videos on YouTube. They know some of the words to little GTO. My father had a 64 vert in 1964. I had a 64 Tempest in the 1980's. (car got wrecked) I built a 389 and towed it around for 20 years. (wife made me ditch it)

The 64 we are looking at drives solid today. Maybe over time we make it a show piece. The best part of viewing history is being able to go beyond the velvet rope. My point is that we want to drive this car and enjoy it for many many years.(not just show it) Over time we can fix items as we see fit. The fact that this is an original tri power convertible 4 speed has value. (way more than $2500) What the true value is depends on the buyer. I like it because it is unique, original and needs major TLC. 

You are all GTO guys. I have been a GTO since 1983 when I was 12 years old. Purchased my 64 Tempest at 15 for $700 bucks. I am shocked to see such a negative reaction to saving one of the few originals that still exist.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

W


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I like this car. I like that it has it's original matching drive train. That being said, I don't think it is worth a total restoration. It is too far gone to make sense. If it could be bought on the cheep and driven as is it could be a really fun car to own. While I don't agree with some of the very low estimates of value, it is not worth anywhere near $20,000 with all of it's issues. Based on some of the cars I looked at before buying my LeMans, I would place this car's sale value in the $6 - 8,000 range. I realize that this seems high to some of the older crowd that was around when these cars where $800 but even the entry level classics (or muscle cars) are very expensive. If this car could be bought for the $2500 it would be a great candidate for a LeMans drive train swap but there is no way a running drivable GTO is going to sell near that low.

Good luck and keep us posted if you decide to buy it (or something else for that matter).


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Interesting thread. 

Should this car be bought? Yes. By somebody who has the money and the mindset to understand that it is a loosing proposition. Who views it has a fun hobby, not an asset to speculate on. 

Unfortunately, the seller is betting on a predictable fool to come along and pay two to four times what the car is worth. Because it has a nice "numbers matching! rare!" story.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I clearly know and understand the financial aspect of this practice. I've had this conversation over things worth 5 GTO tri-power convertibles. Tdub, you do indeed make a good point that if not you then who? Does it make sense to take out a 2nd mortgage? No. Is it worth developing a relationship with a pro that will guide as well as work and make you part of the process? You bet your loud pedal it does. If it means weeks of pouring over books and getting the occasional scar or burn then so freakin be it. 

True story. A very good and decent man was a bit concerned over the dollars he'd put into a particular car. I pointed to a new Bentley on display that was equal to or more than the dollars he'd spent. This was at the end of a major event that a win indeed gives cars like his a true pedigree when the day comes to move on. "Can you get there with the new Bentley or would you lose 1/2 of your value in 2yrs?" "Good point, thanks." Imagine the look on his face and the pride he felt when they called him up for "People's Choice". "I guess I couldn't get that with of those either!" His wife, son and daughter in-law and grand kids all beaming with pride as Dad went up to the stand in his car. It didn't stop there and he went on to win everything in sight. Now that's just one aspect. None of us can feel what he does when the sun shines and he's motoring along in his fossil fueled artifact of grand and bygone era. What's that worth? What's it worth that he himself tackled some of this car's challenges vs simply writing checks? 

If you can do ANY of it you're "earning" a national average rate of $70/hr by NOT spending it in dollars, but rather in PERSONAL INVOLVMENT. I can train a monkey to pull the trigger on a spray gun, a high school drop out can be shown how to weld, but a dedicated craftsman focused on the true meaning of RESTORATION can work what seems like magic. Freakin eh, money will be spent both up front and over time. How much depends on the individual. A proper and documented 64 GTO 4 spd tri-power convertible in stunning OEM condition wearing a desireable color? Pay attention from day 1 and you'll have a liquid asset that can rise to 6 figures. Today? Next year? No and maybe no, but it's in there and nobody reading this topic with honest interest can deny it or wish it weren't so. And hey, why do some LS powered-22"wheeled-goofy seated-import colored GTOs top over $100K at times, but the real thing is only worth 30-40% of that? There's a genuine answer to that. It would be interesting to see it posted correctly on this topic. 

Next...?


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Never mix business and pleasure. 

If it's a hobby - treat it as such.

If it's your line of work, stay away from my wallet.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

ibarbuckle said:


> Never mix business and pleasure.
> 
> If it's a hobby - treat it as such.
> 
> *If it's your line of work, stay away from my wallet.*


I love that sentiment. It defines what type of client I avoid at all costs. We pros are the bad guys because we have skills and vision, have the ability and honor to make dreams come true. What scumbags we are...


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

This is a great discussion. If we buy this car it will live in Florida. We have interviewed several pros to help us with the project. I am not afraid to turn a wrench or earn a scar with a good story. But I know my limitations. Plus, I have been busy working and raising a family for the last 15 to 20 years. All the car & motorcycle (building, racing, etc) fun was way back in the late 80's when I was a mere pup. Life has afforded me the ability to get back into a few hobbies at this point. Am I going head first into a $100k project. NFW. Basically I am looking for an initial investment of $10k to $15k and find a pro shop that will let me (and the old man) roll up our sleeves once in a while. We plan to drive this car as much as possible and keep this car in the family for many years. Over that time maybe we build it to a show winner. And yes, maybe it becomes worth $100k+. But just like the house I live in now (which was knocked down and built up by a pro)...I loved the neighborhood, the plot of land and the uniqueness of the area. I didn't care about the condition of the house because I knew the end game when I started. If we can come to the right price with the current owner, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

TWGTO said:


> This is a great discussion. If we buy this car it will live in Florida. We have interviewed several pros to help us with the project. I am not afraid to turn a wrench or earn a scar with a good story. But I know my limitations. Plus, I have been busy working and raising a family for the last 15 to 20 years. All the car & motorcycle (building, racing, etc) fun was way back in the late 80's when I was a mere pup. Life has afforded me the ability to get back into a few hobbies at this point. Am I going head first into a $100k project. NFW. Basically I am looking for an initial investment of $10k to $15k and find a pro shop that will let me (and the old man) roll up our sleeves once in a while. We plan to drive this car as much as possible and keep this car in the family for many years. Over that time maybe we build it to a show winner. And yes, maybe it becomes worth $100k+. But just like the house I live in now (which was knocked down and built up by a pro)...I loved the neighborhood, the plot of land and the uniqueness of the area. I didn't care about the condition of the house because I knew the end game when I started. If we can come to the right price with the current owner, I will keep you all posted.



I am pulling for you to buy this car!!! I would invest in Craig Hopkins videos I bought from Auto Metal Direct. Great learning and it shows what work must be done. I bought my 68 and it was a major Bow wow....but..I had my 84 Monte Carlo ss to drive as I gathered both parts, the know how, and tools. Now I am almost ready to finish my work shop and get started on the body. My chassis and interior are done, and soon as I have a nice rust free shell I will rechrome the bright work and build the engine, so it does not sit for months in the NY humidity...

Good luck!!!! atriot:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Indeed, it will take someone who is emotional to buy this car. Emotions are what make people spend money like a drunken sailor in order to capture a feeling. I've seen people spend 100K to restore a 4 door Ford Falcon because it was Grandpa's car. I think a lot of cars are restored due to sentiment, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. I think TWGTO ought to buy this car, because he has already emotionally attached himself to it. If not him, then who? Certainly not me, or anybody like me, who _tries_ to base decisions on logic instead of emotions. I am not always successful at this and sometimes it backfires! On the 'other' forum, there is a thread on actual, verified, tripower '64 GTO convertibles. Real ones. That list is very, very short. This was a rare car new, and rarer now. I would run from it personally, but, would LOVE to see it rolling down the road in a few years because somebody else had the vision/passion to repair it.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree completely. I think he should buy it as well. He has fallen head over heals and emotions have told him this is the car he has to have. I tip my hat to people who do things that way and I wish him luck with it. I too have missed out on things due to logic and have lived to regret the decisions afterwards.

I hope you can come together with the seller on a price and make this work for you! (closer to the $10,000 price you spoke of would be awesome). One thing to caution on this car. I found the listing for it and it is stated that it does not have the original block which makes it not a matching number car. You may be able to use that as a bargaining tool.


----------



## Firediver1 (Oct 14, 2014)

2500 hundred bucks? Id buy that car and its rusty twin sister as well @ that price. The tri power is worth 2500 cleaned up. I think beauty and value is in the eye of the beholder. I know I am wayyyyy upside down on my 400 4speed powered Goat but its a labour of love.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TWGTO - "You are all GTO guys. I have been a GTO since 1983 when I was 12 years old. Purchased my 64 Tempest at 15 for $700 bucks. I am shocked to see such a negative reaction to saving one of the few originals that still exist."

Remember, YOU wanted the input, right? I don't think all that you are reading is as negative as you feel it is. All too often an auto enthusiast finds a car he/she wants based on interests, nostalgia, fond memories, family tribute, or......is interested in flipping the car to make a profit not knowing what it truly takes to rebuild/restore a car.

You really did not give us much to go on in the beginning and as this thread has unfolded, we learn about you and your motivation in buying the car. Many of the honest replies were/are just that, honest. Maybe you or others may not agree, but you can't say we haven't laid the cards on the table and provided solid input to open your eyes so that your don't get caught with your pants down in a dream project that will surely frustrate and disgust you as you watch the amount of money that it takes to rebuild/restore a car. This happens to many a good intentioned enthusiast as they spend thousands into their dream project only to give up and sell the car at a big loss just to get out from under it -happens a lot. I know of several friends who have benefited from just this very thing.

You don't want to be dishonest with yourself and view your dream project with rose colored glasses. The more informed YOU are, the better you can protect yourself from those who would prey on your lack of knowledge and use your dream as a way of bilking thousands of dollars out of you that in fact you may have not had to pay out. Learning what you are getting into, reading a few books, buying a chassis manual, READING ON THIS FORUM, and simply talking with other owners at car shows, and asking a butt-load of questions will arm you and guide you in your build. Put a plan together as to where you want the car to go - be it a daily driver or show stopper. From that plan, you can then decide how to tackle your build, be it a frame-off or build as you go. Either way, it will require money, and the more you can do, the more you can save -and this forum has helped many enthusiasts with some skills that they can apply.

Like any post on this forum, you will at times get a consensus and other times get 50 different opinions with each telling you their opinion is better. We do our best based on experiences, whether we are now the "old farts" who had these cars or are a new generation who think a Chevy LS engine transplant is the apple pie of today. We don't always agree amongst ourselves with the differing generations and ideas brought to this forum, but we can all agree that owning a Pontiac, whether it be a GTO, Lemans, Tempest, or even the big cars, is a bond that either you get it or you don't.

The bottom line here on this forum, and I think this is a consensus, is to build your car the way you want to build it. Do a concourse restoration if you want, or shoot a coat of primer and enjoy. The level of fun and enjoyment is your call. Its not always about worth, value, or resale prices. We want you to enjoy it. We want Pontiacs to be seen, and as time has passed, many do not know the difference between original numbers matching or an LS powered car.....BUT they do know what a GTO is and represents!:thumbsup:atriot:


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

Pontiac Jim. Well said. I do want to thank all the folks on the forum who have taken the time to educate me. Sorry if I sounded indignant. I was just little taken aback about some of the comments about the value and desirability of a 64 4 speed tri power vert. 
I have seen components of this type of car go for more than $2500. 

When i was working on cars (Tempest, 64 Bonn vert) back in the day, there was no internet. Just car shows, books and word of mouth. I made a ton of wrong moves, but I was young. learned a bunch and had a lot of fun. I am new to car restoration in the Internet Age. I am not new to working on "hobbies" which have limited investment value but offer huge intrinsic value. Weather it was racing motocross or building cars, it was never cheap nor profitable. From the age of 12 I worked my ass off to fund purchases, repairs, races, etc. Many times it was frustrating as you pointed out. And you are also correct, most of the time I sold my projects for a loss. I chalk it up to paying for an education. 
We are thinking about this GTO as an asset which will appreciate over time due to scarcity & demand. If we purchased a new Camaro (or any new car) it would be worth 50% less in 5 years. 
This forum has been an awesome way to gain insight and opinions from people who really know their stuff. Again, thank you to all.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Just sayin...

https://www.mecum.com/lot-detail.cfm?lot_id=CA0811-113432

If one were willing, just give em your email address and you can search results of any car at any sale.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful car. AC and everything. How much do you think it will sell for?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

It sold for $140K in 2011. With an email addy sign up you can track every GTO at every sale. I came up with an average auction price of $55-60K, some exceptional examples much higher like the one linked. At the high point of collector car madness in 07, a stellar example sold at $242K (including premium) from a known collection sold by RM. It happens. Not to all of em, but some that stand head and antlers above all others tend to break records. This may be the same car but I thought the RM car was a 65. Be aware that most cars that cross the block are not 100%. Close, nice, worthy, but they won't win anything if that's your bag. Average "driver" cars that look real good and maintain an OEM look, 64 or 65, HTs about $32-36K, Convs maybe $44-52K. The sale location means a lot too. Kissimee sales and their Chicago sales tend to see higher numbers, both sale and no sale. 

So why did I do this here? More for everyone than just the O/P. When you see numbers tossed around like it's 1985 it's worth a little research to know not only what you have but what you want will cost or be worth. C'list, fakes and "tributes" need not apply, as well as the lucky stiff that falls into a deal for 20% of the real value. Maybe those pro touring posers ought to use the GTO siblings vs the real thing?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

666bbl, personally, I welcome ALL of your posts. They are very informative about the restoration industry/business, objective, informative, and well written. Not to be _too _big of a kiss-a$$, but I for one think you are a great asset to this forum. Keep on posting!!


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank gee'guy, just burnin gas tires and oil...(!)


----------

